# Reaction Time Tester



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's a neat little reaction-time tester for you to play with ... 

*Fastball Reaction Time*

Press the "Play Ball" button and hover your mouse over the playing field. When you see "Swing Batter" click the mouse. It will give you your reaction time, and you can do it a few times to see if your results average out.

In playing with this for a few minutes I found that my average reaction time is around .19 seconds and my best so far is .13. That's the time it takes for the "Swing Batter" image to strike my retina, the chemical reaction to fire up the optic nerve to the visual center of my brain, from there to the cortex and then to the forearm, where a muscle twitches to click the mouse.

All that in around two-tenths of a second. According to the game if you're slower than about .26 or .27 you would swing and miss the professional pitcher's fastball.

So ... how fast are YOU?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2012)

I got .23, .16, .17, .19, .2, .14, so I guess my average was .18?  I was scolded for jumping the gun though, he called me Sparky.  layful:


----------



## maybenot (Nov 27, 2012)

I was roughly the same and also 'jumped the gun' 
(That's okay, didn't wanna play anyway)


----------



## Elzee (Nov 27, 2012)

Trouble with games like these, I was never very fast with them when I was younger. Still have other things to do with my life. Perhaps when I am totally bored and useless, I will try this reaction time tester. Just getting up in the morning and having my cup of tea is enough for me this morning. Have a great day.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, for those who gave it a whirl, hope you enjoyed yourselves. For those who didn't try, sorry to take up your time.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 28, 2012)

My average is around .27.  I'll stick to drag racing - my reaction time at the Christmas Tree always was a lot better than when I was wacthing a baseball come at me - lol lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2012)

Weird you say that - I was just watching a video where this lady drag racer was using a simulator against the interviewer; his reaction time was like 2/10ths of a second - hers was something along the lines of 2/100ths! She DID say though that she "anticipated" the green by learning the rhythms of the yellow.

Still - those kinds of reaction times are awesome!


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 28, 2012)

That wasn't Shirley Muldoney was it?  She was the first Top Fuel female drag racer and won a few championships in her time.  That woman was my hero - lollol

In my youth,  I've won some trophies in stock classes and I was never beat, light-to-light on the street.  All in cars with a clutch, I don't like today's racing with stall converters and automatic transmissions.  

I go round and round with Mr. TWHRider who has raced NHRA all his life and still has a Mustang he races in Bracket classes.  It's an automatic and I refuse to drive it- lol lol.   If you can't hear with your ear and don't know how to throw a power shift, stay home, is how I was taught - lol lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> That wasn't Shirley Muldoney was it?  She was the first Top Fuel female drag racer and won a few championships in her time.  That woman was my hero - lollol



No, it wasn't her - I would have remembered HER! It was some young chick - looked like she just got out of high school.



> In my youth,  I've won some trophies in stock classes and I was never beat, light-to-light on the street.  All in cars with a clutch, I don't like today's racing with stall converters and automatic transmissions.
> 
> I go round and round with Mr. TWHRider who has raced NHRA all his life and still has a Mustang he races in Bracket classes.  It's an automatic and I refuse to drive it- lol lol.   If you can't hear with your ear and don't know how to throw a power shift, stay home, is how I was taught - lol lol



... I _think_ I know where the gas tank is ... but I'm not sure. 

Seriously, I was never a huge fan of straight-line or circular (NASCAR) racing - I was always into the road-racing stuff, F1s, like that. Even when I got my first Aurora HO slot-car set, I refused to set it up because it was the basic oval track - I waited until I bought enough new track to make it a European Grand Prix. nthego:

Of course, all that was thrown out the window when I got my first Vette and guys pulled up next to me at red lights ... especially with a FORD!


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 30, 2012)

> It was some young chick - looked like she just got out of high school



That could've been Danica Patrick or one of John Force's daughters.  I know John Force has one daughter racing.

Light-to-light was the only way to race - just had to know which side of town the POH-Leece were on - lol lol lol

When we were young, I had to race "Powder Puff" at the track.  Women weren't allowed to race against the guys back then; that's why I liked light-to-light street racing.  I was never a top-end person - that's how people get killed


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> That could've been Danica Patrick or one of John Force's daughters.  I know John Force has one daughter racing.
> 
> Light-to-light was the only way to race - just had to know which side of town the POH-Leece were on - lol lol lol
> 
> When we were young, I had to race "Powder Puff" at the track.  Women weren't allowed to race against the guys back then; that's why I liked light-to-light street racing.  I was never a top-end person - that's how people get killed



Danica - that was it! I remember that name. 

You remind me of a girlfriend I had in college ... her daddy was a doctor so she had access to tons of money, which she used to tear-down and re-build her '63 split-window coupe into a balanced-and-blueprinted monster. She then took said monster onto the streets of Mamaroneck, NY, pulled up at a light, batted her eyelashes at some guy in a rat-rod, then blew his doors off. I think she ended up paying her own way through college with that tactic.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 1, 2012)

The big difference between your Gal and me is that I was far from rich.  I was fortunate to have a job with General Motors wiring division at that time but my dad was a Master Machinist - decent money but certainly no doctor's income and his philosophy was "you want that?  earn it". - lol lol lol

Mamaroneck, NY.  I swear Mr. TWHRider has told me he used to go up there and street race.  He's from North Jersey originally.  How funny if he would have run against her and got his butt whupped - not that I want to see his racing butt whupped but, if a woman does it, that's perfectly oklayful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> The big difference between your Gal and me is that I was far from rich.



And she also played the violin, after cleaning the grease off her hands. Made me feel like a slacker just for going to college, running a business and seeing her at the same time ... I should have been able to do something else with all the spare time I had, like cure cancer or something. 



> I was fortunate to have a job with General Motors wiring division at that time but my dad was a Master Machinist - decent money but certainly no doctor's income and his philosophy was "you want that?  earn it". - lol lol lol



Nothing wrong with that - in fact, it's a shame that that philosophy hasn't survived into these times.



> Mamaroneck, NY.  I swear Mr. TWHRider has told me he used to go up there and street race.  He's from North Jersey originally.  How funny if he would have run against her and got his butt whupped - not that I want to see his racing butt whupped but, if a woman does it, that's perfectly oklayful:



LOL - that would be awesome! This would have been around '76-'78 - she had an orange '63 Vette with the stock wire rims and hood louvers. We'd cruise up and down Boston Post Rd. (Rt #1) for a few hours, then head up to Playland, the amusement park up in Rye.

So if any of that sounds familiar to Mr. TWHRider, tell him that Phil and Lynn said "Hi!".


----------

